#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Golf in Singapore

## kingwilly

wot about golf?? i assume it pricey..

----------


## Butterfly

^ golf is a bit pricey, but very nice, about 2 or 3 times cost in Thailand, which still makes Thailand a great destination for golf tours.

why is rent going up so much ? more "brains" moving in ? rich expats escaping Thailand ? I think the attraction of Singapore is starting to get momentum, it's also becoming a much better banking capital now and it was "undervalued" for a long time after 1997 crisis.

But the main reason is deregulation of the property market in the last 10 years, and the landlord becoming more greedy with the recovery of SE Asia. Many Europeans moving in and choosing Singapore instead of Vietnam, China, India, or Thailand

----------


## slimboyfat

> wot about golf?? i assume it pricey..


most people go to Malaysia or the neighbouring Indonesian islands to play because its not too expensive to drive to JB or take the ferry to Batam/Bintan. Thailand is popular too but then the price of an airline ticket enters the equation.

----------


## kingwilly

ok it pricey, but availability, quality of courses, etc?

----------


## slimboyfat

> ok it pricey, but availability, quality of courses, etc?


they look pretty good to me but I am not an expert.

Apart from the price I am told the other offputting thing is that you really cant relax as there are so many people playing its like being on a conveyor belt.

The general consensus is - AVOID.

so dont bother asking anymore golf questions. and tell your alter-ego as well.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

If one were to work up a thirst at the par 4 sixth hole, would he be able to buy a bottle of tiger and what would it cost?

----------


## slimboyfat

i asked some very good grammar questions at your clinic and this is how you repay me?

----------


## kingwilly

> If one were to work up a thirst at the par 4 sixth hole, would he be able to buy a bottle of tiger and what would it cost?





> slimboyfat  		 		i asked some very good grammar questions at your clinic and this is how you repay me?


excellent question i would have thought, and can one also get some of those boiled eggs to eat as well.

and are the caddies female or male? are they up for a bit of nookie in the rough on the back nine?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Can you tell us something about golf in Singapore?

----------


## kingwilly

> Can you tell us something about golf in Singapore?


I tried to ask the same question! bladdy snarky response  i got back i tell ya! 

I suspect that he will reply to _your_ question tho!  :Sad:

----------


## slimboyfat

no i can't - as you well know.

maybe some other kind soul who is here on expat terms and conditions therefore having the time and money to play golf will answer your queries.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
I see what you mean KW.

he's a gnarly one this slimboy.

----------


## kingwilly

^ he prolly doesnt like rugby either!

----------


## panama hat

There are a few golf clubs in Singapore, some public, but most are based on membership only . . . neither are cheap. 

Better bet to go to Johor

----------


## Airportwo

> Can you tell us something about golf in Singapore?


I spend quite a bit of time in Singapore, Golf is far too expensive for me, as previously stated, the non Super rich head over the borders to Malaysia an Indo.
Cheers

----------


## Butterfly

Thailand seems to be the hub for cheap golfing

----------


## panama hat

Well, Malaysia is excellent for golf as well . . . played some great courses in Indonesia, too. 

Both are within easy reach if you are in Singapore . . . either by car or ferry.  Thailand is too far . . . and is a flight.

----------


## Butterfly

^ yeah but you can go whoring between holes and do a 19 with the caddy at the end of a game.

----------


## panama hat

> ^ yeah but you can go whoring between holes and do a 19 with the caddy at the end of a game.



Ah, I see . . . . (But who says you can't do that in Batam?  Not that I'd know . . . truth!)

----------


## slimboyfat

you can definitely screw the caddy at jakarta golf courses - so my friend was telling me. batam i dont think so, but ofcourse there is always the whoring option

----------


## kingwilly

^ Oh so you _can_ post about golf now !

----------


## XYZ

Golf has come down in price a lot in Singapore over the past couple of years and fees are probably not that much different to a walk-in rate at a top club in bangkok.

There are about 14-15 courses, all in very good condition (apart from two really shitty nine hole courses) and prices vary considerably.

As a plain old visitor, with no connections to the club, no reciprocity and not being the guest of a member, you can still play midweek for S$100 (including a $10 lunch voucher) at a course like Jurong Country Club or Orchid Copuntry Club which are both really good tracks. Fees will include buggies and/or compulsory caddies when applicable.

Getting on at the weekend will be impossible unless you are with a member, and you can expect to pay up to double the midweek fees.

My favourite course at the moment is the newly opened Marina Bay Golf Course, which is virtually in the heart of the city and a public course (no membership) so very easy to get a game. They have a two-tiered fees system. For us residents it is about S$60 to play midweek (including buggy) and about S$100 at weekend, but for visitors it is abouty $100 midweek and $180 weekend.

I couldn't recommend the course highly enouygh though. Take your camera.

Many people still play across the border in Johor Bahru for about S$60,  but it really is a day trip when you do that. The good thing about playing in Singapore is that whil it may be a bit m,ore expensive, it doesn't butcher an entire day.

Other easy golf options in Singapore are to day a day-trip ferry to Indonesia's Batam or Bintan islands and play there for around $110 including ferry, golf etc. The tour organisers handle customs and immigration and so make it a real breeze.

----------


## kingwilly

Thanks for the info.




> I couldn't recommend the course highly enouygh though. Take your camera.


perhaps you could take your camera one day soon and do a pictorial thread for us.

----------


## XYZ

Actually I did try to link to the websites, but apparently I'm too much of a greenhorn ... Three more posts, allegedly!

----------


## kingwilly

> ... Three more posts, allegedly!


oh. ok. not long to go then!  :Wink:

----------

